# camping / 2 week storage near Faro Airport, Portugal



## hedges

Hello everyone. We are beginners planning first trip in Burstner to France/Spain/Portugal for winter. Flying back for Xmas from Faro - good place to stay and leave MH while in UK please?? thanks


----------



## sweetie

Sorry can't help with sites or storage but please check with your insurers that your motorhome will be fully insured whilst in storage in portugal. 
Hope you have a great time, portugal is a lovely country.
Steve


----------



## H1-GBV

We were there last Feb and there were loads of lovely spots, many overlooking the beach, many free. There were also some awful places (Tavira, I recall, had what felt like a "traveller" camp - we drove in and straight back out). It seems a lovely area to spend winter, but I hope you will get some local experience before you go that far.

However, your big problem might be insurance - many policies only allow an unoccupied van to be parked at "home" or another notified address in the UK. You should check this before you get too involved in your planning, especially buying non-refundable flight tickets!

Hope all goes well - Gordon


----------



## Gilroy

*parking near Faro*

We did this last year and parked at the campsite at Cabanas just outside Tavira. It is quite a secure campsite - there is a barrier at the gate and swipe card access. Quite a few people have left their motorhomes there while flying home.

The daily rate was reduced while we were away too. You an get public transport or taxi to the airport. The Cabanas train station is a short walk from the campsite.

The campsite is called Camping Ria Formosa. We will be there this winter and parking the beast up while we fly home for Christmas.

Gilroy


----------



## BlackScorpion

*Parking over Christmas etc.*

I would commend you to the Camp site at Olhao. its only 6 km. from Faro airport and easy to get to. Taxi from Olhao to Airport is around € 20. Over 30 days stay on the site qualifies for a good discount.

I'll be there over the winter, so if you want a night watchman/ minder, at only one Sagres a day, I'm your man !!!!


----------



## hedges

thanks for your help - we have emailed the site and they sound very nice and helpful. Hopefully will meet up and be able to say hello - and buy you a beer.....

dave and bettie hawthorne


----------



## DocHoliday

hedges said:


> thanks for your help - we have emailed the site and they sound very nice and helpful. Hopefully will meet up and be able to say hello - and buy you a beer.....


I assume you mean you emailed the site at Olhao, not the one at Cabanas. Did they give any indication what security measures they have in place?

Cheapest flights back to Gatwick would be Ryanair, I guess?


----------



## richyc

*Re: Parking over Christmas etc.*



BlackScorpion said:


> I would commend you to the Camp site at Olhao. its only 6 km. from Faro airport and easy to get to. Taxi from Olhao to Airport is around € 20. Over 30 days stay on the site qualifies for a good discount.
> 
> I'll be there over the winter, so if you want a night watchman/ minder, at only one Sagres a day, I'm your man !!!!


Hi.Whats this site called and how much do you pay please?


----------



## daisick

Hi we live in a motorhome between Tavira and Fuseta and can recomend Fuseta as its a friendly one and right near the beach. Cabanas is new and ok but a bit like a big car park at the moment as the trees are still young. Olheo is also ok but you've got the train line next to it. As for storage the Glass Fantasy just out side Fuseta on the 125 is by far the best and cheapest place to leave your vehicle. They have loads of motorhomes and caravans etc there and is run by a very friendly Dutch family. Their number is 00351 - 289791641 or mobile 962682312 email [email protected] hope this helps mention our name Dave & Anette


----------



## DocHoliday

daisick said:


> email [email protected] hope this helps mention our name Dave & Anette


Thanks but I got a mail delivery failure using that - have now tried .pt instead of .pe.
Do you know if they have a website? I googled for it but no luck.


----------



## daisick

Hi again, yes you're right it should be [email protected] . No I don't think they have a web site for the storage. But if you look under ' Glass fantasy ' you might get an idea of them as he (Peter) also makes stained glass. They are both very nice people, her name is Mip and they are set back off the 125 road and have two big mirrored spears at their entrance. The vehicles are stored at the rear of their property so you can't see them from the road. We go back and for there quite often as we tow caravans there for people with no tow vehicle. And we have 3 caravans there. They charge per meter (17c) of the vehicle per day not including tow hitch of its a caravan/trailer. Hope this helps, Dave


----------



## DocHoliday

I just received this from Peter:

_We charge € 0,175 per meter per day including tax.
We charge for a taxi fare to the airport €25,--
To go by bus or train is only a few euros.
We have no website nor security features at all.
Feel free to see it yourself.
_

Unfortunately, without any security features my insurers will not accept it. Any secure alternatives (apart from the campsites already mentioned)?


----------



## BlackScorpion

*Parking near Faro*

For Particular attn. of +

dave and bettie

Hedges

Camping Olhão 
Pinheiros de Marim/Ap 300
8700-914 Olhão
Portugal
+351 289700300
+351 289700390

Route planner
N 37°2'7" W 7°49'20"


----------



## Roamers

Can also recomend Glass Fantasy in Fusetta. Friends of mind have been using it to store their vans for a number of years, as they go back and forward to Portugal regulary. Also rates are very reasonable.


----------



## BlackScorpion

*Portugal*

For the Hedges......

Have you decided on staying in Olhao for Christmas ??


----------

